
Nginx 1.14.0 - TimWolla
http://nginx.org/en/CHANGES-1.14
======
aorth
Great! So all the work that has gone into nginx 1.13.x "mainline" branch in
the past six months or so now moves to the 1.14.x "stable" branch. I look
forward to seeing what the next 1.15.x "mainline" branch brings.

